# A question for the men out there!



## laceyf53 (Oct 21, 2007)

I ride fairly regularly, and my husband does not like horses and has never ridden one (I think he's a little afraid, but he handles my horse on the ground no problem). I have finally convinced him to take a trail ride with me, but there is a catch! 

My husband had a few benign cysts removed from his left testicle 2 years ago, and sometimes has ghost pains and has very limited feeling in his lower left abdomen. Usually he reports that things just can be sensitive or feel weird, but to be frank, we don't have problems when we do *cough* other things, so I think he can handle riding a horse. 

I really want this to go perfectly, so basically I'm asking what can I do to prevent testicular pain from riding? What's the best kind of pants for him to wear, or a specific saddle I should request? How do novice men learn to ride without getting themselves hurt down there? I've searched a bunch of trail riding places and found one that has Tennessee Walkers, so he'll be riding a nice Walker gelding. Is a jock strap a good idea? Any and all ideas and experiences would be very appreciated! 

I know this is a weird topic, but I don't really know any male riders. Thank you!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

The boys I used to ride with wore REALLY tight undies. Kept them from "bouncing". Maybe he could try a cup????


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

How tall/ heavy is he? If he is a really big guy, it is probably going to be harder for him to get comfortable especially on a long ride.

You may want to request a "flat seat" cutting type or ranch/ team penning saddle. Some ropers can have flat seats too. Ask for a padded one as oppose to a hard seat (which would be leather only) Possibly in a 17-18in size (unless he is a really small guy) having room to move and the ability to sit on his "pockets" instead of on the seat bones will definitely take some pressure off.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Tight underwear, and jeans that are tight around the crotch. The more support he can have 'down there' the better. Too many riding schools tell the poor things to wear tracksuit pants, they offer no support at all!!


----------



## laceyf53 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks guys! I ran the cup idea by the hubby, he says there isn't enough padding on the inside of a cup for that to be comfortable for him, I guess he's tried it before with other sports that involved running and it was uncomfortable. 

He isn't very big, definitely average. He's 6'1 and 200 pounds, and very fit, if that helps. What about padded bike shorts? Someone suggested that in Yahoo Answers, but I have never even seen those so I would have no idea how padded they actually are.


----------



## laceyf53 (Oct 21, 2007)

CCH said:


> How tall/ heavy is he? If he is a really big guy, it is probably going to be harder for him to get comfortable especially on a long ride.
> 
> You may want to request a "flat seat" cutting type or ranch/ team penning saddle. Some ropers can have flat seats too. Ask for a padded one as oppose to a hard seat (which would be leather only) Possibly in a 17-18in size (unless he is a really small guy) having room to move and the ability to sit on his "pockets" instead of on the seat bones will definitely take some pressure off.


Do you think a gel seat cover would help? Like the ones made by Cashel? I have never used one, they don't seem all that thick, but I'm not really sure, what do you think?


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

A seat cover may help, and if it doesn't, it would be removable  the only drawback would be the cost if it ends up being a one-time use thing. I would still say for his height and weight that he would be most comfortable in a 17 inch saddle though.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

'Tighty whities' and jeans are fine. I think a cup would be a killer for riding. The previous comments about saddles are right.

I find riding with long legs helps more than anything else. I used to ride with shorter stirrups, thinking that would keep me off the saddle a bit, but all it does is make me bounce higher and harsher. What goes up must then come down! The knee becomes a pivot point.

If I use a long leg (calf-thigh angle around 160 deg), then the motion of the horse has to lift my entire body weight and not just from the hip up. This means I don't go as high up, so less distance coming down. It also allows my thighs to absorb some of the shock instead of taking it all on the seat of my pants (and other areas close by). If I keep my back vertical, my feet a little forward and my foot deeper in the stirrup than is usually recommended, then I can pulse a little pressure with my legs to also minimize the bounce. Think of it as posting, but only rising a half inch instead of fanning my crotch. (Now try to get that mental image clear of your mind...)

Beginning riders tend to like short stirrups, but they are for experienced riders (IMHO). I spent two years bouncing on my horses with too short stirrups. It took a couple of rides to make the switch, but in a couple of rides I went from bouncing the trot or posting to avoid the horse, to sitting the trot and enjoying it. The cowboys of old were not stupid, and they had all the 'equipment' modern men have. Buy the first season of Rawhide and tell him to watch and learn. 

Amazon.com: Rawhide - The Second Season, Vol. 1: Eric Fleming, Clint Eastwood: Movies & TV










_Some cowboys working the herd, Emory Sager, on "Old Blue" cutting an animal out of the middle of the herd. Shoe Bar Ranch, Texas_, 1912










_A cowboy cutting animals out from the herd on the LS range_, 1907










_A day herder keeping an eye on the grazing herd. LS Ranch, Texas_, 1907

Erwin E. Smith Collection Guide | Collection Guide


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I think I just thought of a good marketing idea. You know how saddles have cutback models for horses with high withers?....well....

Sorry, bored at work.


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

^^ brilliant idea!


----------



## Makoda (Jan 17, 2011)

just the spandex shorts used for sports works pretty good. A buddy and me would wear them and never had a problem, plus they are the most comftorable thing we found. We were riding ten to twelve hours a day too fixing fence. Honestly though I don't really get beat up from the bouncing, just when one rolls back under me. And that can hurt really bad, but just walking no trotting or loping is the best and takes away most problems. Plus you'll want to make his first experiences good ones or you'll be like me and your spouse will never ride with you again.


----------



## horselver1979 (Feb 14, 2011)

Makoda said:


> Honestly though I don't really get beat up from the bouncing, just when one rolls back under me.


This. :shock:

I am so thankful I am a woman!

Amen.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Makoda said:


> Honestly though I don't really get beat up from the bouncing, just when one rolls back under me.


:rofl: Sorry, dying here! Just spit out soda when I read this. I didn't realize the boys shifted around so much. So glad I'm a chick!


----------



## Ioneth (Mar 7, 2011)

these look to be good I have no personal experience with them but they look like they would help

Sport Shop > Mens Clothing > Cycling > Mens Padded Skins


----------



## laceyf53 (Oct 21, 2007)

Ioneth said:


> these look to be good I have no personal experience with them but they look like they would help
> 
> Sport Shop > Mens Clothing > Cycling > Mens Padded Skins



cool, thanks!


----------



## laceyf53 (Oct 21, 2007)

bsms said:


> 'Tighty whities' and jeans are fine. I think a cup would be a killer for riding. The previous comments about saddles are right.
> 
> I find riding with long legs helps more than anything else. I used to ride with shorter stirrups, thinking that would keep me off the saddle a bit, but all it does is make me bounce higher and harsher. What goes up must then come down! The knee becomes a pivot point.
> 
> ...



I will definitely ensure he rides with long legs, thanks for the advice!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I taken a lot of friends on very long trail rides, I have 5 daughters and they have all brought home boys that we have taken riding. I have no idea what most of them were wearing under their jeans.

It's extremely rare that I've every heard any of these first timers complain of crushing the boys.

Tell him , if it's uncomfortable to put his hand down there and rearrainge things. Heck you woman won't hesitate to rearrainge the girls if they got out of place.

Keep it at a walk for the ride and let him enjoy the outing. As he becomes more comfortable and balanced, you can trot/canter.

He'll be fine

Now ropers trying to dismount quickly, colt starters bouncing around on a froggy horse. Sometimes they get caught. But rarely just walking down the trail.


----------

